# apartment water heater ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Our hvac guys at the shop were sent out to service a water heater. They said it appears it was a standing pilot originally and retrofitted with a "spark box" and they could get the pilot to light but unable to get the main burner to light. Anybody have any experience with this sort of thing ? That's all the info I have this is sight unseen just never dealt with this situation and looking for advice in case they send me.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

dclarke said:


> Our hvac guys at the shop were sent out to service a water heater. They said it appears it was a standing pilot originally and retrofitted with a "spark box" and they could get the pilot to light but unable to get the main burner to light. Anybody have any experience with this sort of thing ? That's all the info I have this is sight unseen just never dealt with this situation and looking for advice in case they send me.


Could be the thermal couple 
Or the office has some debris and need some cleaning


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Could be the thermal couple
> Or the office has some debris and need some cleaning


I asked if it had a thermocouple but they said no it has a spark box and no standing pilot. Doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

dclarke said:


> I asked if it had a thermocouple but they said no it has a spark box and no standing pilot. Doesn't make any sense to me


If the burner won't light then I would make sure your getting gas, then my primary suspect would be the gas valve.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Check the gas valve or thermostat


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't been sent yet just getting the heads up just in case. Thanks.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

This will be profitable...........

David


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I've seen furnaces that were retro fitted that way... Not HWT's but... Why not...

Sounds profitable to me as well


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

These apartments are slated for major renovations. Not sure when but they need to be gutted and re done badly. I think the water heaters are from the early 90s the buildings from late 60s. Plus its section 8 so they are super cheap and rigged together.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> ...Plus its section 8 so they are super cheap and rigged together.


That is always true but also makes no sense. Sec 8 rentals are some of the most profitable real estate holdings on the planet.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> That is always true but also makes no sense. Sec 8 rentals are some of the most profitable real estate holdings on the planet.


If I owned a rental and the person flipping the bill (uncle Sam) never complained about deplorable conditions, I'll be damned if I'd make improvements. 
The families living there are in a tough spot to be heard. If they even want to be heard.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SHR Plumber (Jul 28, 2013)

So, they say they were able to get the pilot to light, but it does not have a pilot light? Hmmm. Rather than spend time troubleshooting and randomly parts swapping, change out the old jury rigged water heater and be done with it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out how it doesn't have a thermocouple or standing pilot...

Thermocouple is the primary thing that keeps the gas valve open when it's sensing flame. Without it the gas valve is useless since its locked out due to zero flame...


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Seems fishy!!! Plumbers can't trouble shoot a "no hot water" something's up


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Read the OP. Not a normal situation... A standing pilot tank.. Has been retrofitted to a spark box.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SHR Plumber said:


> So, they say they were able to get the pilot to light, but it does not have a pilot light? Hmmm. Rather than spend time troubleshooting and randomly parts swapping, change out the old jury rigged water heater and be done with it.


I agree take pictures and tell them it's a major danger and has to be changed out to make it safe


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the guys that went out didn't know what they were looking at, it has to have a thermocouple like what has been stated , its probably one of those cheezy water heaters with the spark box just to light the pilot.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its all guessing until a qualified tech looks at it. in the past, i said it sounds like a ho question and got yelled at. until he gets all the details....


----------

